# hello people



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

hi people.trigger1981iron suggseted i introduce myself. the reason i didnt at first i because i only had a few questions but being bored on a sunday i found it an interesting useful site that im gona use a bit from now. 

ermmm been training about a year had no idea what i was doing at first didnt research propperly so learnt over the year and am still making changes to my diet and training to this day.

only 17 years old, at college, 5 foot 9/10 (i think) started 2005 9st 3, got upto 13st with a few short courses of gear, down to about 12 stone from being ill,not training and going out over chirstmas. definatly an ectomorph, very hard gainer struggle to put body fat on.

Starting training again this year propperly now i have an idea what i'm doing 13 st 10 by 2007 will do me fine. thats about it i think.... any other info u wana know just ask


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:shock: ur 17 and uve had "a few" courses!! are u mad!!?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

welcome m8,but as the gov has said at your age u messin with more than u relize doin cycles???


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

At 17 you are FAR too young to be messing with steroids! You clearly haven't done no research and you may well have f**ked up your body for LIFE!

You are NOT ready for steroids. You have been working out for about ayear? You think that means you know everything you need to know about how your body reacts to training? Think again. Sounds like you need to start working out consistenty instead of working out off and on.

You don't need steroids. What you need if FOOD and hard TRAINING in the gym! Maybe if you were 200 lbs at 12% bodyfat, then it would be a different story, but I think you are just looking for a shortcut to getting big, without all the hard work that most of us put in to get where we are.

Why don't you go visit the diet section here, post your diet for critique, then go to the training section and post up your routine. At your age, you should be able to pack on another 10 lbs with proper diet and training, within a matter of months

You should of waited at least 5 more years until you have definately stopped growing and learned how to train and eat properly before you even considered them.

I think in future before we start giving advice to newbies we should religeously ask them about their age and lifting experience.

My advice to you would be to stop the gear, run a proper PCT (Do you know what this is, did you run it after your previous cycles?) and train naturally for a lot more years before you consider another cycle.

You only get one body and you don't want to f**k it up, you could regret it later in life. How old were you when you did your first cycle? 16 or something?

Stop now!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome

as the others have said, ur mad.

Nick


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

welcome mate,


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

yes i thought i was to young to start with, but the gym assured me it would be ok but i suppose they were just after money so didnt matter to them. and a few courses is 2x6wk and they were when i was 17 (im 18 next month ... still to young i have learnt). and i wanted advice of this site not to be "shouted" at if i wanted that i'de tell my mum i had taken steroids lol.

and no i dont think i know everything about my bodies reations to training and im not just trying to get big fast neither,i know i still have alot to learn obviously from all your reactions.

i trained for 7 months naturally with next to no gains i wouldnt even have thought of using steroids if i was making steady progress, i dont want to get big fast i just want to put it on eventually and im not bothered about hard work, but i was bothered about 7 months work with nothing to show,

its not really my fault i was misinformed but i suppose i should have read around the subject some more. i just took the gyms advice they seemed geniuine enough. if new research was released saying all what you believed was incorrect then it wouldn't really be your fault.

and yes i do know what PCT is (post cycle theroapy... i think :roll: ) and i had HCG after each course which knowing my gym now is probably wrong? lol

any way i'll do what you suggest stop the gear and run some PCT ... unless there's something else i should do?

and just train natural again for some time see how it goes, getting "big" isn't worth fu**ing up my body for life after all - unless i already have, in which case i can't help it so oh well....


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

m8 the BIGGEST thing that stops anyone doin what we are all after is your diet,ppl have "shouted" becouse it is really so dangerous to be takein them at your age so please dont think that this site is "bad" it is a site that will help u get to where u want to be and when u are ready for a cycle there are meny guys on here that will make sure u do it right,so stick around and become one of the big boys  first thing id do is go post your diet and see where we can help u out as like i said its the biggest reason any one fails


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

hey bro and welcome


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

thedaddy your the first sensible teen that has admitted steroid use and not been a dick at people's reactions.

Get off the gear and get into PCT, i would probably go to the doctor and tell him everything, get full bloodwork, hormone and growth plate checks. Its probable that you have stunted your growth too :$

Did the gym itself sell you gear?? Did they know how old you are? I can't imagine a gym condoning the use underage, sounds dodgy to me... 

hope everything works out

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

yes the gym knew my age etc and supplied but from what you guys have told me they know almost as little as me, and just see it as money making, i'v known of people 15 years old getting hold of gear not directly from the gym but through friends of friends, but even i know thats way too young,

the thing with me is i did have a quite mature body for my age and i do doubt theres too much that would have changed if i would have left it much longer (im not trying to say i was right to take steroids lol). but surely its a question of how mature your body is, not age as i have friends my age whos voices have only just broken - them taking gear at 22 wil b like me taking it now lol.

any way i'll try what you've all suggested and tell u how it goes, i'll post my diet in a minute see what you think and where im going wrong so make sure u check.

and im not some stupid dumb teenager like some of you may think now  i can't really be expected to know everything about such an unknown subject, shouldn't the schools teach this lol? all that i know and could possible know is what i was told which in a nutshell was take gear, put on mass,take PCT and your left with everything back to normal and the mass.

this is clearly wrong, im just lucky i stumbled across this site on google before something worse happened.

thanks for all your advice i will stick around so's not to mess anything else up cheers.


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

Welcome and i hope your height growth is not too stunted yet and your "gym dealers" get shot


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

thedaddy

i think PHYSICALLY it does depend on maturity rather than age. But mentally, most people wouldnt be prepared for the mental effects of roids before about 21 - i was so surprised how hard it hit me on the second SD cycle. But you seem very mature for your age and I suppose that if you had stopped growing fully by 17 then its possible that there may not be any long term effects. The thing is, the only way to check that is the get scans to see if your growth plates have closed or not yet naturally, before starting the gear.

people at that gym need to be told !

Nick


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Welcome mate, well done on being so honest. What were you on exactly?

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

welcome to musclechat


----------

